# Inca Bloc ruimt op



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Hoi WUSies & WISies,
onder het voortdurend gezeur van de nieuwe Mevrouw I-B, zie ik me genoodzaakt om afstand te doen van een hele hoop NOS en ander lekker spul. Ik ga het niet in het FS-forum zetten, omdat ik wil dat NL-ers en VL-ingen er veel plezier van hebben. Ook ga ik hier ook niet posten wat er zoal weg moet, degenen die regelmatig posts van me lezen hebben een goed beeld mbt wàt ik in mijn bezit heb....Via een PB'tje komen we er wss wel uit. Indien niet, dan gaan de klokjes voor een veelvoud van wat ik hier vraag op E-bay belanden.
Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## WickedGame (Aug 15, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> Hoi WUSies & WISies,
> onder het voortdurend gezeur van de nieuwe Mevrouw I-B, zie ik me genoodzaakt om afstand te doen van een hele hoop NOS en ander lekker spul. Ik ga het niet in het FS-forum zetten, omdat ik wil dat NL-ers en VL-ingen er veel plezier van hebben. Ook ga ik hier ook niet posten wat er zoal weg moet, degenen die regelmatig posts van me lezen hebben een goed beeld mbt wàt ik in mijn bezit heb....Via een PB'tje komen we er wss wel uit. Indien niet, dan gaan de klokjes voor een veelvoud van wat ik hier vraag op E-bay belanden.
> Mvg,
> Inca Bloc


En voor de mensen die niet zo vaak posten of meelezen word het lastig  Of moet ik het aanwinsten topic doorpluizen


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

WickedGame said:


> En voor de mensen die niet zo vaak posten of meelezen word het lastig  Of moet ik het aanwinsten topic doorpluizen


Dat word idd lastig, ik hou het bij de mensen die ik ken...De mensen die ik ken zal ik via een pb'tje met gaarnte helpen...


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

als ik hier voor de "vliegen aan de muur" mijn collectie moet kenbaar maken , kan ik even goed E-bay gebruiken....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Jammer dat een deel van de collectie plaats moet maken.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

T_I said:


> Jammer dat een deel van de collectie plaats moet maken.


Je kan niet blijven verzamelen he TI; voor je het weet ben je de hoofdrolspeler in een TV-programma wat begint met "Help, mijn man is...." ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> Je kan niet blijven verzamelen he TI; voor je het weet ben je de hoofdrolspeler in een TV-programma wat begint met "Help, mijn man is...." ;-)


Ik dacht eerder aan

*You can't have everything... where would you put it*

Dan zijn horloges nog handzaam. b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

T_I said:


> Ik dacht eerder aan
> 
> *You can't have everything... where would you put it*
> 
> Dan zijn horloges nog handzaam. b-)


vrouwenlogica : die "klatergouden klok" (Longines 14K) moet weg, maar die "doorzichtige" (1988 Swatch Jellyfish) mag blijven.....
RUN Forrest RUN !!!!!!!


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Intrigerend, Inca. Mw. Dixit heeft ook een uitgesproken hekel aan de dress watches, terwijl de wat olijker exemplaren mogen blijven. We hebben precies een trend ontdekt.


----------



## njosa (Mar 1, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> vrouwenlogica : die "klatergouden klok" (Longines 14K) moet weg, maar die "doorzichtige" (1988 Swatch Jellyfish) mag blijven.....
> RUN Forrest RUN !!!!!!!


Hahaha, deed me meteen denken aan, wijs mw de deur in plaats van de Longines


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

njosa said:


> Hahaha, deed me meteen denken aan, wijs mw de deur in plaats van de Longines


Voorlopig doe ik of ik luister naar haar, en als ik weer wat plaats heb, werk ik op haar gemoed dmv schuldgevoelens op te wekken bij haar, en dankzij haar heb ik ook terug weer wat te wensen, en kan ik gewoon van voorafaan opnieuw beginnen ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> vrouwenlogica : die "klatergouden klok" (Longines 14K) moet weg, maar die "doorzichtige" (1988 Swatch Jellyfish) mag blijven.....
> RUN Forrest RUN !!!!!!!


Tja, er is al een paar keer ingebroken en dat klatergouden klokje zou wel eens een volgende inbraak uitlokken. Klinkt logisch.



Inca Bloc said:


> Voorlopig doe ik of ik luister naar haar, en als ik weer wat plaats heb, werk ik op haar gemoed dmv schuldgevoelens op te wekken bij haar, en dankzij haar heb ik ook terug weer wat te wensen, en kan ik gewoon van voorafaan opnieuw beginnen ;-)


Succes.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, ff terug OT nu, ik heb een hoop klokkies die weg mogen, ik denk dat ik er maar een stuk of 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 ga houden ;-)


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

Inca dit kan toch niet man! Zeg tegen je meisje dat ze ook 80 procent van haar kleren moet verkopen... En alleen mag houden wat jij leuk vindt


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Roelkalkboel said:


> Inca dit kan toch niet man! Zeg tegen je meisje dat ze ook 80 procent van haar kleren moet verkopen... En alleen mag houden wat jij leuk vindt


 ik ben er pas achtergekomen dat ik, als ik een eens zo begeerd horloge in bezit heb, vrijwel àlle interesse er in verlies. Als ik op wat swatchjes en casio's na àlles weg doe heb ik weer een hoop om van te dromen (tot ik ze in bezit heb) ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> ik ben er pas achtergekomen dat ik, als ik een eens zo begeerd horloge in bezit heb, vrijwel àlle interesse er in verlies. Als ik op wat swatchjes en casio's na àlles weg doe heb ik weer een hoop om van te dromen (tot ik ze in bezit heb) ;-)


Klinkt bekend, hier draag ik ook Voornamelijk de Orient en de Seiko, zodat ze op spanning blijven. De enige die ik daarnaast relatief veel draag is de Kemmner, maar de rest blijft erg veel in de dozen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Inca Bloc said:


> ik ben er pas achtergekomen dat ik, als ik een eens zo begeerd horloge in bezit heb, vrijwel àlle interesse er in verlies. Als ik op wat swatchjes en casio's na àlles weg doe heb ik weer een hoop om van te dromen (tot ik ze in bezit heb) ;-)


Kan ik me wel in vinden, want voor mij is de jacht ook leuker. Daarom ook dat ik me meer in horloges heb verdiept qua uurwerken, geschiedenis, stijl, etc. Het stelt je in staat om een verzameling te maken die je compleet kan maken. Op die manier gaat er iig niks meer weg. 
Leuker nog dat je veel meer leert van de horloges en de uurwerken, dan een enkele review op internet.

Neem jouw Bulova,... daar heb je alleen al zoveel leesvoer voor. De verschillende type uurwerken, de geschiedenis erachter, de verschillende kasten. Daarna zou je kunnen uitwijken naar stemvork horloges in zijn algemeen. Hoe is Omega ermee begonnen? Welke uurwerken hebben zij gebruikt? Welke aanpassingen en waarom? etc,..etc,..etc. Daardoor kom je een paar horloges tegen die dan een plaatje compleet kunnen maken.

Happy hunting en vooral veel leesplezier!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Inca Bloc said:


> ik ben er pas achtergekomen dat ik, als ik een eens zo begeerd horloge in bezit heb, vrijwel àlle interesse er in verlies.


Mijn ouders -doch vooral mijn vader- zeiden altijd "Het bezit is het einde van de droom" 
Het is wel (een beetje) waar, maar toch, we kunnen niet alleen maar dromen :think:

Ik volg ook een beetje de Bidle-aanpak, hoewel er ook een paar minder doordachte aankopen in mijn collectie zitten. En dus / desondanks heb ik eigenlijk lol aan alles, draag ik alles en gaat er niets weg. Ik schreef het al eerder: het heeft mij veel "hoofdbrekens en hartzeer" gekost om tot de beslissing te komen mijn Portuguese Chrono in te ruilen op de Automatic - het aanvankelijke plan was om beiden naast elkaar te houden. Dat zat echter niet in het budget, dus heb ik gedraald en nog wat langer gedraald. Maar uiteindelijk geen spijt van mijn beslissing.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Neem jouw Bulova,... daar heb je alleen al zoveel leesvoer voor. De verschillende type uurwerken, de geschiedenis erachter, de verschillende kasten. Daarna zou je kunnen uitwijken naar stemvork horloges in zijn algemeen.
> Happy hunting en vooral veel leesplezier!


De Bulova was al een tijdje een "grail". De goedkoopste oplossing was àlles maar dan ook àlles er over lezen. De meeste exemplaren hadden de foute lug's, fout glas of ze waren gewoon volledig op; Deze is geen koopje geweest, hij is volledig gerestaureerd/"uit elkaar geweest" en doorgesmeerd, waar nodig met licht(?????)gereinigd; Ik mag met recht en reden zeggen dat dit exemplaar béter is als nieuw. Mag natuurlijk ook wel voor de prijs die ik betaald heb....


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Roelkalkboel said:


> Inca dit kan toch niet man! Zeg tegen je meisje dat ze ook 80 procent van haar kleren moet verkopen... En alleen mag houden wat jij leuk vindt


 20% is lingerie ;-)


----------



## njosa (Mar 1, 2014)

Luister, ik zou de gehele collectie verstoppen of buiten zicht houden behalve twee of drie die je wat regelmatiger draagt.

Reken maar dat na een tijdje ze niet gezien te hebben het gevoel weer terug komt alsof je ze net gekocht hebt en het voordeel is mogelijk dat vrouwtje zal denken dat je van de collectie af bent, haha.

Moet je wel geen nieuwe meer aanschaffen voorlopig


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Gisteren heb ik kunnen achterhalen wààrom nu die collectie zo een doorn in het oog van mijn deerne is: (quote) "het aanhouden van je kousen tijdens sex is nog aantrekkelijker dan je uurwerk aanhouden, jongen, ik sta vol met krassen, en ik heb de horloges getest op welke me krassen bezorgen, en welke niet." 
Ter uwer informatie : 
Swatch en Casio G-shock komen als winnaars uit de bus...

:rodekaart 

​


----------



## GhentWatch (Jan 31, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> Gisteren heb ik kunnen achterhalen wààrom nu die collectie zo een doorn in het oog van mijn deerne is: (quote) "het aanhouden van je kousen tijdens sex is nog aantrekkelijker dan je uurwerk aanhouden, jongen, ik sta vol met krassen, en ik heb de horloges getest op welke me krassen bezorgen, en welke niet."
> Ter uwer informatie :
> Swatch en Casio G-shock komen als winnaars uit de bus...
> 
> ...


Niet echt een 'regular' hier maar heb wel eens je 'wat hangt er aan mijn pols posts gevolgd  . En ook je tragische inbraak gevolgd...

Als ik me niet vergis heb je geen Rolex meer e.d. en meer 'goedkopere' japannertjes en quartzsjes?
Is het goed als ik je even PM?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> Gisteren heb ik kunnen achterhalen wààrom nu die collectie zo een doorn in het oog van mijn deerne is: (quote) "het aanhouden van je kousen tijdens sex is nog aantrekkelijker dan je uurwerk aanhouden, jongen, ik sta vol met krassen, en ik heb de horloges getest op welke me krassen bezorgen, en welke niet."
> Ter uwer informatie :
> Swatch en Casio G-shock komen als winnaars uit de bus...
> 
> ...


Ik zie een simpel alternatief op de verkoop, af dat ding als je gaat spelen. De rest moet ook uit, dus een handeling extra is niet zo'n moeite (toch?)

:-d


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Youmireme said:


> Niet echt een 'regular' hier maar heb wel eens je 'wat hangt er aan mijn pols posts gevolgd  . En ook je tragische inbraak gevolgd...
> 
> Als ik me niet vergis heb je geen Rolex meer e.d. en meer 'goedkopere' japannertjes en quartzsjes?
> Is het goed als ik je even PM?


 ik heb nog high-ends, maar ik hou het hier "low-profile", nét door die inbraak ll denk ik... PM kan uiteraard altijd, is vrij en hoef je me helemaal geen toestemming om te vragen...
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Als je op e-bay ff zoekt naar "Titus Leonidas" en vervolgens naar "alle objecten bekijken van deze verkoper" , dan zie je ook eens wat ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> Als je op e-bay ff zoekt naar "Titus Leonidas" en vervolgens naar "alle objecten bekijken van deze verkoper" , dan zie je ook eens wat ;-)


Check, leuke klokjes.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Heb enkel naar je Titus gekeken, maar als je hem echt kwijt wil zou ik iig het volgende aanpassen:

- in de titel het uurwerk vermelden
- in de titel de term vintage vermelden
- in de omschrijving het uurwerk vermelden
- in de omschrijving aangeven of het horloge 38 of 40mm zonder kroon is.
- betere foto's maken,... ook met een de laatste smartphones in een natuurlijk daglicht kun je best mooie foto's maken. Zie iig van jou soms veel betere telefoons bij komen.
- even geschiedenis van het merk kopiëren en plakken. Merk is relatief onbekend bij het grote horloge publiek


Persoonlijk zou ik ook de term NOS niet hanteren. Omdat het simpel niet NOS is. NOS = New Old Stock. Als in compleet met doos, tags, handleiding en nooit gedragen. Dus ook niet gepast. Na NOS komt de term LNIB = Like New In Box. 

Zijn mensen die daarover vallen en dan weer wegklikken, want het is de zoveelste "NOS". Helaas wordt de term, met name door handelaren, veel ingezet als commerciële aandachttrekker. 



Enkel advies!


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Inca uitverkoop aan het doen van de swatch horloges?


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> Je kan niet blijven verzamelen he TI; voor je het weet ben je de hoofdrolspeler in een TV-programma wat begint met "Help, mijn man is...." ;-)


Eerder "So you think you have many horloges?"


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Hoeveel heb je er nog over, Inca? Zie altijd vanalles langskomen maar ben volledig de klus kwijt. Veel Japanners de laatste tijd toch?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, oud topic, niet goed opgelet!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

ik heb altijd nog wel een heel aantal te koop staan hoor


----------

